# I just found this....



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't know if anyone else posted it yet?
Dog Star Daily 
It seems to have a ton of Dog Training tips!
Dr. Ian Dunbar is on there also.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Cool site Yvette, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

You are welcome.








I've been searching for a site like this for my new Puppy (non GSD).
I thought that others here could use this link too.


----------

